# wiring DIY LED "mini spot" style



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Well first you have figure power consumption for each light and multiply that by the number of lights. Your cable has to be able to carry that load. If you're good there, wire the lights parallel, (each light gets connected to positive and negative).


----------



## Mrjinglepants (Sep 21, 2016)

I wired some of these this year. I did a combination of what you're talking about. For those that made sense to wire alone I did. Others I daisy chained together. All works fine. If you have a bigger yard haunt you may want to consider 2 power sources. Like J-man said the amount of lights is part of the formula but you get what's called voltage drop in long runs of cable which will reduce how many ft of cable and lights you can use. If you google voltage drop calculator you should find one.


----------

